# New Product - SLP long tube headers for 2005 GTOs!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

*2005 GTO Long-Tube Headers for a 15 HP Gain*
Bolt these Long-Tube Headers on your 2005 GTO for a quick pick up of up to 15 horsepower and 17 foot pounds of torque. Your LS2 engine will really respond. Our engineers developed these headers to maximize power through the entire rpm range with 1 3/4 inch primaries flowing into 3-inch collectors and downpipes, then into our High-Flow Catalytic Converters (included). Use our new Loud Mouth (#31560) or Loud Mouth II (#31561) cat-back exhaust with integrated PowerFlo-X crossover for the most power and best sound possible from an exhaust system. Headers come with ceramic coating inside and out to cut down on heat transfer, increase exhaust gas velocity, and reduce under-hood temperatures. All necessary hardware, gaskets and clamps are included for an easy installation. For off-road use only. 

NOTES: Not legal for sale or use in California on pollution-controlled motor vehicles. We recommend using O2 (oxygen) simulators to avoid the “Service Engine Soon” light which is not an indication of mechanical failure. 

GTO Long-Tube Headers Feature: 
CNC mandrel-bent stainless steel. 
Heavy-duty 3/8" one-piece flanges to resist warping. 
Adds up to 15 additional rear-wheel horsepower. 
Aluminum-ceramic coating for superior performance, appearance, and component life. 
Easy bolt-on installation, no cutting or welding required. 
Compatible with stock or SLP exhaust system. 
Includes High-Flow Catalytic Converters, gaskets, clamps, oxygen-sensor extension harnesses, detailed instructions, and all required installation hardware. 











*2005 GTO Long-Tube Headers with offroads for a 20 HP Gain*
Bolt these Long-Tube Headers on your 2005 GTO for a quick pick up of up to 20 horsepower and 22 foot pounds of torque. Your LS2 engine will really respond. Our engineers developed these headers to maximize power through the entire rpm range with 1 3/4 inch primaries flowing into 3-inch collectors, downpipes, and Race Pipes (included). Use our new Loud Mouth (#31560) or Loud Mouth II (#31561) cat-back exhaust with integrated PowerFlo-X crossover for the most power and best sound possible from an exhaust system. Headers come with ceramic coating inside and out to cut down on heat transfer, increase exhaust gas velocity, and reduce under-hood temperatures. All necessary hardware, gaskets and clamps are included for an easy installation. For off-road use only. 

NOTES: Not legal for sale or use in California on pollution-controlled motor vehicles. We recommend using O2 (oxygen) simulators to avoid the “Service Engine Soon” light which is not an indication of mechanical failure. 

GTO Long-Tube Headers Feature: 
CNC mandrel-bent stainless steel. 
Heavy-duty 3/8" one-piece flanges to resist warping. 
Adds up to 15 additional rear-wheel horsepower. 
Aluminum-ceramic coating for superior performance, appearance, and component life. 
Easy bolt-on installation, no cutting or welding required. 
Compatible with stock or SLP exhaust system. 
Includes gaskets, clamps, Race Pipes, oxygen-sensor extension harnesses, detailed instructions, and all required installation hardware. 

Our part numbers and pricing is -

30168 2005 SLP coated 1 3/4" long tube headers with high flow cats and down pipes $1079.99 
30169 2005 SLP coated 1 3/4" long tube headers with offroad pipes and down pipes $1129.99 

Orders can be placed online or by calling 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763). *Orders placed by Tuesday, August 2nd will receive free shipping in the 48 states!*



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-508-636-0770 in MA)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*NEW WEEKLY SPECIALS CAN BE SEEN ON - OUR WEBSITE *


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

what about for those of us in Cali that want the long tubes W/O Cats for only offroad use? I'am building my car to be used only on a road course for fun, can i still get some?


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

You can still get a set but long tubes aren't emissions legal in CA.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> what about for those of us in Cali that want the long tubes W/O Cats for only offroad use? I'am building my car to be used only on a road course for fun, can i still get some?


You can apply for an exemption from the DMV, the car has to be registered for off road use's only and can NEVER be driven on the street again. CARB, the Smog Nazi's, require that not only do all the factory emissions, especially cats remain intact but in their orignial location. It's really sad, CA is the birthplace of hot rodding and now it's the most stringent on mods. Here in FL there's no testing, inspections, nada. Only negative is it's HOT AS HELL, Humid and the mosquitos are big enough to carry away small children and pets!


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I just ordered my set $1080.That includes tax and shipping.Ilive in CA and my mechanic said with hi-flow cats itwill pass smog.We will see.Screw it I can't wait.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

i like to get me some, but i drive 600 mile trips with her. I heard headers get really hot after long periods of running them, is this true in my case??? Any help great appreciated.......


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Not at all. They will be the same temp on a 600 mile trip as they are on a 20 mile trip.


----------

